# هندسة الأنابيب



## kairi (21 نوفمبر 2006)

أرجو من الأخوة الأحباب مدي بموقع لأحمل كتاب Dessin technique de la tuyauterie industrielle أو ما يشابه هذا الكتاب . 
و لكم جزيل الشكر.:13:


----------

